# Deroplatys lobata mating log, sort of lol



## sally (Oct 21, 2013)

He is some pics of the D lobata mating... Oh wait she isn't as big as I thought she would be 

 Oh, sorry, your a dude..

 Oh boy... she is huge..

 Oh wow! I got this..

 almost..... 

 I did it, and she didn't eat me  Actually after all that they didn't connect, I will try again tomorrow lol


----------



## aNisip (Oct 21, 2013)

A lot better than I did on my first try  nice! And your better of leaving him mounted on her for awhile undisturbed...he'll eventually get the hang of it (and use the same male tomorrow (the one that almost connected) to attempt at mating today  ) Good luck! And good news that those males are willing to mate


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha great pics and is that a female orchid in the mesh cage their on to of?


----------



## sally (Oct 22, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Haha great pics and is that a female orchid in the mesh cage their on to of?


 Yes . She was just kinda hanging out on the ceiling.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Oct 22, 2013)

Good

Job Sally .


----------



## sally (Oct 31, 2013)

Finally... a real connection  The lobatas to me were def the hardest to breed by far... Females are grumpy toward the males and the males are clueless lol. I gave up and just put him on her,lol


----------



## sally (Nov 7, 2013)

Trying to mate my other girl tonight....My male is acting very professional now, lol. He has mated another girl successfully so he seems confident. This is the female that has an attitude though. Hoping for the best  He hopped right on.


----------



## sally (Nov 8, 2013)

Uuuuugggh!!!! RIP little male lobata the wicked witch ate him too. I couldn't stay up anymore, went to bed and there were only wings left. I am sooooo mad  He was so adorable. Well at least he did mate successfully with a different girl, hopefully with the wicked one before she ate him, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## sally (Jan 4, 2014)

The ooth hatched today!! Only 12. My 1st D lobata generation


----------

